# 6 month labour ban



## candz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all, I need some urgent help. 

I have a 6 month labour ban from ministry of labour. I've been off to the labour department on a regular basis for the past 2 weeks trying to get it lifted but no luck. 

I have all of the relevant docs, NOC from previous employer, educational document, new offer letter (salary more than before) but still nothing. 

My new company(Non freezone) tried to put through a approval request but it got rejected. 

I also have another offer from a company based in media city, Ive called Media city today and they have mentioned that no visa's will be given to employees with a 6 month ban. 

I'm nearly coming to the end of my 1 month after cancelling my visa and I'm starting to panic. 

Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

As far as I know, if you have a high school certificate you can get the ban lifted if the new salary is 5k. Diploma degree with the new salary is 7k. And university degree with salary 12k. 

Do you fall under any of those?


----------



## candz (May 15, 2012)

Hey Noisyboy, 

Yes I have a high school certificate...and new salary is more than 5k. All docs are with the MOL but they keep telling me to wait, I'm sure there is a quicker way of doing this ie, Pay a fine etc...

Would you know anything about that?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I think in the past it used to be like that, where you paid to get it lifted. But that's interesting really. What do they say when you tell them you are qualified to have the ban lifted?


----------



## candz (May 15, 2012)

They say it's up to ONE person at the MOL who can approve this and my docs are in his pile. Not sure how much longer I can wait, been 2 weeks already.

Would you know if media city are accepting visa's with 6 month labour ban? Apparently the new rule says no to that too!

oh dear...


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Well no I don't know about that but I can imagine how things change. Sorry to ask but are you a male or a female? Just tryin to put some things together here lol.


----------



## candz (May 15, 2012)

Female...


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh wow. I would have thought it would be easier for a female. And your nationality is?


----------



## candz (May 15, 2012)

South African...


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you been to the security department in the ministry of labour?


----------



## candz (May 15, 2012)

yes, presented my case to a lady legal advisor in room 2.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you know if two to three weeks might be the proper time it takes to lift a ban? Given that there are tons of bans lying around in Mr. One's office, yours might be in cue. No?


----------



## candz (May 15, 2012)

yes I suppose your right, but if Mr.One just decides not to give approval then I gues im totally S%$%$. 

So will wait another few days then...Can only hope for the best with these oaks!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Be positive, and it will work out. Update this thread once you know something . And goodluck!!


----------



## candz (May 15, 2012)

Thanks! will do...


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

my friend is in the same predicament as well and she decided that she have to go home and just come back after 6 months.:-(


----------



## Mick.C (Jul 23, 2012)

*labour ban*



candz said:


> Hi all, I need some urgent help.
> 
> I have a 6 month labour ban from ministry of labour. I've been off to the labour department on a regular basis for the past 2 weeks trying to get it lifted but no luck.
> 
> ...


Last November the Brit company that I worked for absconded ( did a runner ) and I received a 6 month labour ban. Even though I did no wrong the ban came into place on the 10th Jan 2012, I have been to the labour office at least 20 times and seen many members of staff. I had an NOC from the sponsor, new job offer, and all relevant docs even a map showing the location of my old companies office so that the MOL could visit.Finally on the 27th May I was told that the ban was lifted and that my new company could apply for a visa. This they did, only to be told that I still had a 6month ban. I returned to the MOL and asked why I still had a ban and was told that the manager changed his mind. My ban ended on 10th July. My friend if you want a nervous breakdown then carry on trying to get your ban lifted. But my advise is to see it out. And no you cannot buy out of the ban, that rule changed on 1st Jan 2012. Good luck.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Mick.C said:


> Last November the Brit company that I worked for absconded ( did a runner ) and I received a 6 month labour ban. Even though I did no wrong the ban came into place on the 10th Jan 2012, I have been to the labour office at least 20 times and seen many members of staff. I had an NOC from the sponsor, new job offer, and all relevant docs even a map showing the location of my old companies office so that the MOL could visit.Finally on the 27th May I was told that the ban was lifted and that my new company could apply for a visa. This they did, only to be told that I still had a 6month ban. I returned to the MOL and asked why I still had a ban and was told that the manager changed his mind. My ban ended on 10th July. My friend if you want a nervous breakdown then carry on trying to get your ban lifted. But my advise is to see it out. And no you cannot buy out of the ban, that rule changed on 1st Jan 2012. Good luck.


Oh wow, I hope all is good now. What position (on the residency) where you and what position did you move to (also on the residency). Do you have an attested university degree? Please let me know.


----------



## dimkatsar (May 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what are the usual reasons that someone may get a 6month or even a 1yr ban?.What does it mean exactly when someones gets a ban?.Does he need to exit the country and then come back after the 6months?.


----------



## icing (Jan 14, 2013)

*labour ban*

hi candz, im actually on the same page now as you were last year based on your post. I wanted to know how it went, were you able to have your ban lifted and managed to work with your new employer?


----------

